# "These aren't the droids you're looking for"



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Stormtrooper: Let me see your identification. 
Obi-Wan: [with a small wave of his hand] You don't need to see his identification. 
Stormtrooper: We don't need to see his identification. 
Obi-Wan: These aren't the droids you're looking for. 
Stormtrooper: These aren't the droids we're looking for. 
Obi-Wan: He can go about his business. 
Stormtrooper: You can go about your business. 
Obi-Wan: Move along. 
Stormtrooper: Move along... move along.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)




----------

